# Leek, Bacon & Gruyère Tart



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2021)

Passing along this weekends killing time project. 

















*And a side shot of the finished tart*











<img id="hzDownscaled" style="position: absolute; top: -10000px;"><img id="hzDownscaled" style="position: absolute; top: -10000px;"><img id="hzDownscaled" style="position: absolute; top: -10000px;"><img id="hzDownscaled" style="position: absolute; top: -10000px;">


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 25, 2021)

Yummmm!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 25, 2021)

Jon, that looks spectacular! 
and btw, nice to see you again


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 25, 2021)

It really does look great!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 26, 2021)

That really looks good, and reminds me of a quiche I used to make, I think from one of one of Julia's books.  I like the idea of the thyme in the crust!


----------

